
Avoid Windows Malware: Bank on a Live CD - boundlessdreamz
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2009/10/avoid_windows_malware_bank_on.html
======
buugs
Hey guys its real simple to bank online first you download this iso then you
burn it to a disc then you put it in your computer and make sure the bios is
set to boot from cd... then you can bank online easy peasy using an new
operating system.

Then when you have to actually do something with things you are used to just
reboot and take out the cd until you have to bank again.

I doubt the majority of people with malware on their windows machine get past
burning an iso to cd (unless they have windows 7 which has native iso burning
technology).

~~~
mooism2
Banks could distribute the cds themselves (and customise them so that people
are prompted to login to their bank account as soon as it's connected to the
network).

Wifi drivers would probably be a bigger issue than working out how to boot
from cd.

------
jacquesm
> Don't use Microsoft Windows when accessing your bank account online.

There are about 6 words too many in that sentence.

